# Take A Look At My Movies



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

This is some movies i did with video clips and pic I'm tring to make a hunting video of sq,and upland hunting showing good dog work this is just and exsample- of the movie it will be more hunting than pic and a 100% better

tale me what yall think I hope you all like it ......http://www.dropshots.com/Bosshogg


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Man, those were awesome!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Those videos are so cool! I have never hunted sq with dogs before, looks like a lot of fun. Gotcha some tree dogs there!


----------



## bosshogg (Sep 29, 2006)

BassBlaster said:


> Those videos are so cool! I have never hunted sq with dogs before, looks like a lot of fun. Gotcha some tree dogs there!



you guys should see this site www.sqdog.com its a good sq dog site


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Very well done. Nice job.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

cool!

Would that first song be Neville Brothers??? I don't quite think so but am not sure. Good music selection nonetheless for all of them.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Boss Where is Bedford located? I would be interested in having you come out and put a "dent" in my tree rat population if your up for it. Shoot me an email at [email protected] or a pm. Thanks


----------

